# From an EP3 type R to a TT 225? Pics included



## med (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

As the title says, I am selling my EP3 Premier edition type R and am looking for a replacement. My new car will have a budget of 3.5k-possibly 4k.

My civic was pushing about 230bhp (250bhp if i had it mapped), and was fairly nippy and handled quite well. Just wanted to know if anyone had owned an EP3 aswell as a TT, and their opinions? I have been looking at the 1.8T(225quattro) as these can be tuned to be more powerful then the 3.2quattro if im right? what sort of economy does a tuned 225 give? as I was averaging 18mpg in my civic in a tank, and the Decat would result in a nice flame which is always nice lol :mrgreen:

I am 6ft2" and wanted to know if i can fit in a TT? as they look quite small, and have a decent frame size.

also how does the handling compare from the coupe to the convertible? im assuming the quattro system means handling is very good for B roads and roundabouts etc?

Thanks guys.

I have got my spec of my EP3 and some pics below for anyone that wants to have a look 

The car has the following modifications ontop of the Premier Model spec:

-GruppeM Carbon Fibre Induction Kit with custom scuttle panel with Carbon Fibre scoop
-DC sports 4-2-1 Racing Manifold Decat 
-Mugen Midpipe Exhaust
-Mugen Twinloop Exhaust system
-Rota Torque Alloys (Gunmetal Grey 17")
-Brembo Vented Front Discs
-Feroda DS2500 Front pads
-Do-Luck Stainless Steel Braided Lines filled with Motul 5.1 racing fluid
-Eibach ABP Lowering Springs 
-Eibach Rear Camber Bolts
-02 sensor for DC decat manifold so engine light doesn't come on
-Upgraded Energy Engine Mounts
-Momo Metal Brake Pedals
-S2000 Starter Button, in Carbon Fibre wrap surround ( next to steering wheel) 
-HIDs4U 8000k HID kit
-Carbon Fibre Engine covers
-Mugen Replica front Grill painted in NHB


































































Cheers

Med


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

As standard handling is not the best but uprated bushes and a decent suspension set up can change that
The 225 will reach 250-260bhp with just a remap mpg depends on driving around town it will be around 20-25 motorway you can get 30+ 
I do a mixture of the too and booting it I get close to 25mpg from a stage 2 (280bhp)

Quattro is good but it's even better if you have decent tyres losing grip is not an issue :-D


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

In standard 225 form i would imagine your civic (tuned) would leave the TT for dead but with a few suspension mods and a remap different story!! Im 6 foot 1 and fit in mine ok, When you say decent sixe frame do you mean FAT :lol: sorry couldn`t resist


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if bigsyd can fit in to a TT you should have no problem


----------



## med (Dec 26, 2009)

corradoman said:


> In standard 225 form i would imagine your civic (tuned) would leave the TT for dead but with a few suspension mods and a remap different story!! Im 6 foot 1 and fit in mine ok, When you say decent sixe frame do you mean FAT :lol: sorry couldn`t resist


Lol I'm in pic2 behind the bonnet mate, not supersize me big, but not a slim jim!

Ok, I would get to stage2, I thought the LCRs can get to 300bhp on stage two, is it because of the Quattro that the tt only gets to 280bhp?

What's the 0-60 for a stage2? Any comparisons with a mk5 R32 etc?

And anyone near MK so I can see a TT? Went to Audi but none in stock, and don't want to waste peoples time on auto trader etc as I'm not ready to buy until I sell my civic

Thanks
Med


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

med said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > In standard 225 form i would imagine your civic (tuned) would leave the TT for dead but with a few suspension mods and a remap different story!! Im 6 foot 1 and fit in mine ok, When you say decent sixe frame do you mean FAT :lol: sorry couldn`t resist
> ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Med, I am 6'2" and have more room in my TT Roadster than in my BMW E46 ! (both head and leg room is better).

Regarding 0-60, tbh i personally dont care. My roadster has a stage 1 re-map, it has totally transformed the driving experience - for me it is the driving experience and knowing you have the power available when you need it.

I have not changed any of my suspension setup (yet) but tbh it is still pretty good.

all-in-all you wont be disappointed going from a Type R to a TT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

0-60 in a stage 1 map gets you to the 5.9 secs at best


----------



## med (Dec 26, 2009)

Cheers for the reply guys, are there any local members in MK?

Think I would be after a TT and get it to stage2, although am now looking at the older S3s also, but prefer the look of the TT tbh!

Any stage two owners experiences with comparisons to other cars? Eg against a R32/Astra vxr etc??

I really hope I can fit nicely in one, I have taken a new liking to one them lol


----------

